# Encrypting my computer????



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would like to know if you guys know about encrypting and which programs I should use?

I've heard of trucrypt which has triple 256bit encryption and boot encryption

If I encrypt my windows file will my computer run fine or will games and media player be obstructed by it???

I probably won't try anything like this but I'm just wondering about it

P.S. I'm not really worried about my antivirus/antimalware
I use NOD32 -ant virus/mal Spybot , windows defender my router has 25 character encryption for wireless using WPA2-pk
I also use firefox 3 with 
-adblockplus
-NoScript
-WOT
I just like to feel that if I did hacked or malwared I did my best to keep the small things hidden because I feel I deserve my privacy and its not a privilege.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Note that encryption of massive amounts of your system will exact a significant performance penalty, something you should be aware of. :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok that seems fine i was just wondering about encryption in general really I dunno if you could point me to a site that has a good article on it or a couple of them I'd appreciate it


----------

